# New Jersey Photo Studio Rental. (North Jersey)



## sjstudio (Apr 19, 2011)

Profesional photography studio located right by GWB. 
Minutes away from NYC. Easy for models from NYC to commute.
Available for rental on daily or hourly basis.
Perfect for small to medium sized shoot.
Save yourself NYC traffic, toll, parking and hassle.
Out Studio Rental Page.
SJ Design Studio - Catalog Design Specialists

Rental includes;

Profoto Accute 2400 (x2)
Accute Head (x4)
4 x 6 Softbox
2 x 5 Softbox
4' Octagon Softbox
Profoto Beauty Dish
6' Profoto Giant Reflector
9' Seamless Background Mounts
Umbrellas
Pocket Wizard
iMac with Capture One
Stereo System with iPod connector
Changing Room
Vanity mirror and make up station
Wi-Fi

We can also get any lighting equipments you need.


----------

